# Anyone have an F2 cockapoo ?



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi

Has anyone got an F2 cockapoo. They seem very rare and my Millie is now 8 months old. Be nice to chat to other F2 owners.

Tracey x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I will be getting Willow on 3/15 and she is an F2. Not sure what you would consider Jake. His mom was an F1b and his dad was a cocker.

OOPS count Willow out Just found out she is an F3 mom and dad are both F2's. In the end it is all the same to me.


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

Ruby is F2


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin is an F2


----------



## Bev13 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lexi is 5.5 months and is F2


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

thank you for replying.... what are your F2 puppies coats like? Millies isn't too curly but really nice. She is the double of Merlin and if I remember rightly I have said this before but way back when they were small. 

Millies temperament is amazing, she is so soft, loving and cheeky too. 

Be interested to hear about your pups. F2s seem so rare at the moment, but im sure they will become as popular as F1s soon.

XXX


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

TraceyT33 said:


> thank you for replying.... what are your F2 puppies coats like? Millies isn't too curly but really nice. She is the double of Merlin and if I remember rightly I have said this before but way back when they were small.
> 
> Millies temperament is amazing, she is so soft, loving and cheeky too.
> 
> ...


Merlin's coat is fairly curly now, had to have him groomed when he was about 7 months because he had lots of matts and he's a devil because he won't let me brush him.


There is some pics of him with our new pup Bess on The Puppy Place - Bess and Merlin where you can see how is coat is now.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

This is my f2 american cockapoo Bow,she has a loose wavy coat but not curly and doesnt moult xxx


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

I have an F3 but he is 7 now, still acts like a pup sometimes though


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mandym said:


> This is my f2 american cockapoo Bow,she has a loose wavy coat but not curly and doesnt moult xxx


She is beautiful! I love her coat.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

awww its lovely hearing from you all and nice to know there are F2s about. 

Not sure if you are aware from my other thread but im looking for an F2 boy for a boyfriend for Millie next year when she is old enough to have pups. 

;-)


----------

